# Stihl Chainsaw Fuel Mixture?



## DooMSaw (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey all got a question for ya....

im sure its been beat to death but anyhow here goes....

i have been running 50:1 mix in my stihl 025 without any problems ....but i see some folks saying they use 40:1...

im am going to get a new saw here pretty soon i beat the death outa that 025

either an ms 362 or a 441 

would it be better to run a 40:1 mix in the new saw i get...

heres what stihl says...

Thanks for your E-mail and your interest in STIHL products.
All STIHL products now use a 50:1 mixture of gasoline and 2-cycle, air
cooled engine oil. This is one gallon of 89 or higher octane gas mixed
with 2.6 ounces of a name brand, 2-cycle, air cooled engine oil.
Please know that ALL of our oils are designed to be used with a 50:1
mixture. Mixing too much oil in the gasoline can cause its own set of
problems. It can cause a buildup of carbon on the piston and rings that
can build up, break off and score a piston or it could cause the rings
to stick which can lead to a lose of compression.
I could not recommend using any mixture other than 50:1.
I hope this helps and if I can be of any further assistance, please let
me know.
Sincerely,
Mark O'Briant
STIHL Technical Advisor:greenchainsaw:

thanx for your thoughts in advance


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 15, 2010)

you answered your own question.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol, yes it's been beat to death. 

I use 50:1 also.

But 40:1 won't hurt them. I do think 40:1 will make a little more buildup in the cylinder so I juststick to what the manual says.

Just don't do the Amsoil 100:1 thing.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 15, 2010)

i just put in the middle i run 45:1 with 93 octane


----------



## dh1984 (Jul 15, 2010)

i use to run 40to1 in my saw with 93 with out any problems.but make sure you can find a gas station that sell the pure gas with no ethenal in thier gas


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 15, 2010)

DooMSaw said:


> Hey all got a question for ya....
> 
> im sure its been beat to death but anyhow here goes....
> 
> ...



:taped: :help: :help: :help:  opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ive been running 50:1 since 32:1 was fazed out, and never had one problem. Ive run em in pretty hot conditions too. My saw shop says all there classes, for stihl, husky, and echo say that they have had the least problems with the chevron supreme, because as mentioned earlier the gas is very important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Found out about the chevron thing recently, and the funny thing is I have run it exclusively for years only beacause I have one gas card. Guess I was lucky that I was running what was prefered without knowing LOL! But I can tell you alot of guys around me run alot of different gases, and my saw shop rebuilds tons of carbs, and replaces many fuel lines. I run chevron with stihl 50:1 Nothing else ever! I have never seized blown up or had any problems with this combo, and since 1998 when I got a newer 044, and my husky I have only replaced one fuel line on the 44, and one on the husky. Only only one carb kit that was last summer on the 44. Take it easy NORM.................


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 16, 2010)

SEARCH....at least 5% of all threads concern oil in some capacity. 

No doubt 50:1 is safe. Running a richer mix may confer greater feeling of protection to some but also has trade-offs.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 16, 2010)

47.78 to 1. Stihl Ultra blended with fryer oil and STP. Run 83 octane lawnmower gas with nitromethane added. NOS injection really helps at high altitude.

Yep been beat to death. You'd know that if you used the search function.


----------



## Adam_MA (Jul 16, 2010)

50:1 
I'm not a logger, I don't run my saws every day all day long. For me, unless I know I have a big bunch of wood to cut up, I mix my gas/oil in 1 gallon batches. That way it doesn't go bad, and the little Stihl Ultra 2.6oz bottles make it WAY too easy for mixing.


----------



## BIGD4DICE (Nov 10, 2016)

I run my big cc saws on 40:1. My saws are tuned to run a few more rpms and the extra mix helps to keep the saw well lubricated which keeps it at a cooler temp.


----------

